# Central Missouri Holts Summit, Jefferson City Area



## dct2950 (Oct 16, 2004)

Hello all looking to see how many are working this area and would be interested in helping out. My area is mainly Holts Summit


----------



## laker (Feb 2, 2000)

I'm down at the lake with 3 trucks (1-ton, 3\4 ton and full size blazer)

If you get hit this year let me know.

I got about 20 pallets of salt, 2 or 3 of calcium.


Kane

573-317-1941 office
573-480-6637 cell


----------



## Midwest (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi Dave,

I have just moved to Mexico. If there isn't anything that hits the Warrenton to St. Louis area I am wide open... I still have the contracts down there, Had no idea I was going to be moving when I sent them out. Anyway, If you need help I can be available...

Mark
PM if you want numbers


----------



## dct2950 (Oct 16, 2004)

Sorry for the delay but was on vacation back east. Mark nice setup looks like you might be quite busy back and forth if your in Mexico now wow! Kane got your info too will keep both in mind here too. hope we get good winter. last year we got squat. I work regular job too and I might be able to help you guys if I dont get swamped here just 1 truck right now hope to grow here this comming year we mow too..


----------



## Midwest (Oct 16, 2004)

dct2950 said:


> Sorry for the delay but was on vacation back east. Mark nice setup looks like you might be quite busy back and forth if your in Mexico now wow! Kane got your info too will keep both in mind here too. hope we get good winter. last year we got squat. I work regular job too and I might be able to help you guys if I dont get swamped here just 1 truck right now hope to grow here this comming year we mow too..


Thanks, I am just having a hard time giving up the money people pay down there. From what I can tell so far its about double what people are paying up here..


----------

